# replies, or lack of them



## A3DFU

This is still a problem 

I tick the check box each and every time I post but very rarely get notified of replies.

Forum Admin, please, what's going on??


----------



## Jazzedout

Same here! I thought it was a firewall thing, but even with the firewall down it still rarely works! :-/


----------



## A3DFU

Can't be the firewall. I used to be notified of replies before the trouble with the hacker(s) happend.
And we haven't changed anything at this end.

Strange thing is: occasionally I will get noticifation of replies for some threads, then it stops.
Very frustrating [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## KevinST

the interaction between YaBB and the email server is a bit... errr... dodgy sometimes :'(
Jae's looked at it before and can't find what's wrong... I'll mention it to him agian.


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks, Kevin 
that's great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jae

Testing

Can someone else reply please


----------



## Neil

> Testing
> 
> Can someone else reply please


There ya go


----------



## A3DFU

And again: I was not notified of replies 
(sorry that it's me again, Jae : )


----------



## Jae

nor me. Cannot understand it, no configs have changed at all!


----------



## Jazzedout

The odd thing about it is that sometimes it works and some times it doesn't. So for the times it works, settings must be ok. :-/


----------



## ronin

ive had no replies for a couple of days now :-/


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> ive had no replies for a couple of days now Â :-/


that's coz no one bothers to reply to you!

ah. 'sept of course, I just have.....


----------



## A3DFU

And I haven't had any notofications at all, even though there are plenty of replies to posts [smiley=hanged.gif] I'm giving up [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## KevinST

Think we have a email server issue... or maybe YaBB and the server have had an argument and are not talking... don't even think that new user registration emails are getting out :-(


----------



## A3DFU

Phew, I'm sooo relieved!!!!!

I very quietly suspected that my comp was to blame, but not if other forum users experience the same problems ;D


----------



## ronin

> that's coz no one bothers to reply to you!
> 
> ah. 'sept of course, I just have.....


im hearing voices


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

> im hearing voices Â


are they the ones saying 'faster, faster' ? 

I'd blame Yabb.

or, maybe, the email server.



Anyone got a fence I could borrow? I think I've worn mine out..... :-/

(Sorry, naff attempt to try and get back on thread there )


----------



## KevinST

test


----------



## Jazzedout

Today it worked for a couple of threads, although not this one! :-/


----------



## KevinST

Jae thinks he has fixed it... :-/


----------



## Jazzedout

I did not get a reply for your previous post! I manually checked! Did you receive a mail for my reply?


----------



## Jae

well I got a notification !


----------



## Jazzedout

Yeap, Jae, I got a note for the last post now.  I hope everything works fine now! Thanks!


----------



## vlastan

There are two options to select. You can get the notification about messages posted in a thread and also you can get email of your IMs which I use all the time.

The second one went dead 4 days ago, but is working again this evening.

If it is a mail server issue, why sending emails with IM works more reliably than the other mailing option? I have seen people complaining when I was still getting mail for my IMs.

So is it really a mail server issue or a configuration issue?


----------



## Jazzedout

I did not receive a notification of Vlastan's post!
Maybe the server has decided that it was not worth it! Â  ;D


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Now *that* would be handy!

a notification system that sent you a message:
'you have had a reply to your thread. But don't bother reading it, cos it's just not worth the effort' 

No vlastan - that wasn't aimed at anyone in particular


----------



## A3DFU

> Now *that* would be handy!
> 
> a notification system that sent you a message:
> 'you have had a reply to your thread. But don't bother reading it, cos it's just not worth the effort' Â


 ;D ;D

Sorry, Vlastan, my comps configuration is the same since yonks!!!! But since the hacker problem I only get the very odd notification, once in a blue moon [smiley=knife.gif]
I just hope it'll be better with the new forum [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## vlastan

> ;D ;D
> 
> Sorry, Vlastan, my comps configuration is the same since yonks!!!! Â But since the hacker problem I only get the very odd notification, once in a blue moon Â [smiley=knife.gif]
> I just hope it'll be better with the new forum Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


You misunderstood me!

I didn't mean the configuration of your computer of course. But the configuration of this site and their mail server. :


----------



## A3DFU

> You misunderstood me!
> 
> I didn't mean the configuration of your computer of course. But the configuration of this site and their mail server. Â :


 [smiley=bulb2.gif] ahhh, thanks, Vlastan [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=help.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Notifications have stopped all together since ~3 to 4 days [smiley=bigcry.gif][smiley=help.gif]

All but the euro city drink thread   Are notifications selective [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Jazzedout

I haven't got a notification as well.  It worked for a few days and then stopped again!


----------

